# PVD to SEA (via LSL, SWC & CS)



## amamba (Mar 20, 2011)

Just posted my first part of my trip report - train 161 and the first part of 49 up to Albany. Check it out on my blog at trainsacrossamerica.blogspot.com.

And the best part was that I got to meet AlanB in NYP Club Acela!


----------



## hello (Mar 21, 2011)

_Thank you, I enjoyed your report ... looking forward to the rest!_


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 21, 2011)

amamba said:


> Just posted my first part of my trip report - train 161 and the first part of 49 up to Albany. Check it out on my blog at trainsacrossamerica.blogspot.com.
> 
> And the best part was that I got to meet AlanB in NYP Club Acela!


:hi: Nice writing style, and sounds like you are having some good Karma, hope it continues in the West, the poor CS and the western Trains are running into Snow and Rain and derailment problems, hope everything is cleared up by the time you get there! Should enjoy the SWC, it's usually a good trip!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 21, 2011)

amamba said:


> And the best part was that I got to meet AlanB in NYP Club Acela!


And that was the best part?






I made the mistake of meeting Alan in the NYP CA last year - and he followed me on the LSL all the way to CHI *AND* on the TE all the way to STL - just to make sure I left town!



Even worse, he had the roomette almost across the hall on the LSL and right across the hall on the TE - just so he could keep an eye on me!


----------



## pennyk (Mar 21, 2011)

Great blog! Thanks. I feel like I am traveling with you.


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice writing amamba! It's fun to follow you along your journey. Keep up the great work, and have a blast!


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 22, 2011)

Cocoa was my attendant on the LSL in December when I went to Cleveland. She was very nice.


----------



## amamba (Mar 22, 2011)

I am still having a great time on the train! Right now there isn't much scenery to enjoy as we appear to be going through the desert in New Mexico. Our last stop was Raton and we appear to be running on time. Will be going to lunch soon in the diner! I am in bedroom D and both E and C have been empty so far. I think our car attendant actually slept in C last night, though. He has been hiding for most of the trip so far.

Thanks for the kind words, everyone, and keep reading! I am about half way done and *fingers crossed* everything has been great. It is going to be a total letdown to fly home.

Today I had fun taking a shower in the bathroom in the bedroom. It was cozy


----------



## amamba (Mar 23, 2011)

We had about an hour delay out of LAX today on the CS. All sleeper pax got free lunch at TRAXX. I am now in the PPC and the attendant just told me that as of four days ago the wine tasting will be free! Score. I'll update my blog after dinner.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 23, 2011)

amamba said:


> the attendant just told me that as of four days ago the wine tasting will be free!


----------



## amamba (Mar 23, 2011)

Let's just say that the PPC attendant gave me some heavy pours! Huzzah 

Plus I got myself switched to the renovated car. So what is the deal, the superliner Is are renovated and the superliner IIs are not? But the renovated car has a much better/bigger shower and the sink is better. I really like it. Even if I am facing backwards.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 23, 2011)

amamba said:


> So what is the deal, the superliner Is are renovated and the superliner IIs are not? But the renovated car has a much better/bigger shower and the sink is better.


Correct!


----------



## amamba (Mar 24, 2011)

My trip has been amazing so far. It seems that I have been pretty lucky to (knock in wood) not have any major delays this week. We are about 30 minutes out of Portland now and apparently about on time. I will try to update the blog after dinner.


----------

